
Kids go on expensive buying sprees in iPhone games - tbgvi
http://washingtonexaminer.com/news/science-and-technology/2010/12/kids-go-expensive-buying-sprees-iphone-games
======
gdulli
It would be nice to fast-forward beyond this gaming era in which
microtransactions take the form of purchasing your way past one level of rote
gameplay mechanics only to arrive at a higher level of the same rote gameplay
mechanics. And in which these companies thrive because players haven't figured
out how empty their games are.

